# My new deer skinner



## coryo (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been very busy this year and have not have much time to play at all. I just finished the knife I going to use this year. Its made from an old A Model axle, with a brass guard and an Elk antler handle. I hope to get to use it this weekend!

The second knife was forged from a king pin out of a 60 model Corvette It has copper guard and but cap with an Elk antler also. I left the hammer marks because I like that look. Hope everyone has a great hunting season!

CoryO


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 30, 2009)

very nice..


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 30, 2009)

Those are lookin real good Cory!  Super job - hope ya get em bloody soon!
DJ


----------



## jamrens (Oct 30, 2009)

there you are buddy i love my knife i got from you. skinned up my deer nicely... Them look nice..


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice Cory.  That copper is fun to work with, isn't it?
Dan


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm liken that copper, very unique!


----------



## marknga (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah Cory those are sweet. Love the copper and antler... man that is nice. I really like the hammer marks also.
Good luck this deer season and keep hammerin!


----------



## coryo (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I realy like that copper look also but don't like to work with it.  
  My new knife works, got to try it out this morning!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 31, 2009)

congrats on getting the new knife bloodied up CoryO!


----------



## EON (Nov 1, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

nice work Cory , where you been ? Scott


----------



## kentuckychuck (Nov 2, 2009)

Cory, great looking knives copper looks good.


----------



## coryo (Nov 2, 2009)

Got a new job and have been very busy. Just now getting to hunt.



Razor Blade said:


> nice work Cory , where you been ? Scott


----------



## Jranger (Nov 2, 2009)

I like the hammer marks, they almost make the blade look like antler!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 2, 2009)

*knives*

They look real nice, i like them both


----------



## blademan (Nov 2, 2009)

great looking pair of knives


----------



## coryo (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SPatron5 (Jun 24, 2011)

real nice.  i just got this  knife yesterday.  handle's made of stag as well.  i really like the handles on both of yours though


----------



## Bram (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome job as usual Cory..you da man

Gerry


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice bud, I like the second one. I love leaving hammer marks in some of blades too, home run!


----------



## insane04 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow!! and i love the hammer marks for sure!


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 26, 2011)

Very pretty....I thought I was the only one that used copper?

Great work.


----------

